# Superior Challenge 7: Horn vs Leites



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Superior Challenge 7
Apr. 30, 2011
At Hovet, in Stockholm, Sweden.












> Main event:
> 
> * Middleweight Championship bout: Thales Leites vs. Jeremy Horn
> * Lightweight Championship bout: Reza Madadi vs Rich Clementi
> ...


----------



## skinnymarg (Apr 5, 2011)

wicked


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Love Clementi and Horn  hope they both get the W's


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow Junie Browning still gets work? 


Horn vs. Leites is a legitimate fight for sure.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Just because Junie is crazy doesn't mean he should be banned from MMA altogether. He does fight at Xtreme Couture. I'm wondering when Horn is going to call it a career.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Results from the show!










Horn vs Leites:



> STOCKHOLM -- Saturday’s “Rise of Champions” card decided three belts in a wild night of fights and close decisions at Superior Challenge’s seventh outing, held at Hovet Arena.
> 
> In a duel between former UFC title contenders, Thales Leites captured the vacant Superior Challenge middleweight title in a tight and protested decision against Jeremy Horn.
> 
> ...












Madadi vs Clementi:



> Reza Madadi took the promotion’s vacant lightweight title by outpointing Rich Clementi in another tight three-round decision.
> 
> The fighters switched positions throughout the rounds, trading takedowns and submission attempts in a grappling affair that ultimately gave a unanimous nod to the Swedish prospect.
> 
> ...


Other fights on the card:



> H. Wall
> 
> Carvhalho forced a tap.
> Brazilian-born Swede Bruno Carvalho and Kyacey Uscola were locked quality scrap that ended with the Team Alpha Male representative yelling in pain. Advice from Urijah Faber couldn't help his fighter, as Carvalho locked up the wrestler in a nasty kimura, which ended the fight at 2:45 in round two.
> ...


Link


----------

